# migration report



## bigboy56073 (Oct 3, 2006)

Is there going to be a migration report this year? I can't seem to find one anywhere.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

The guy that used to write the waterfowl report for the US Fish & Wildlife Service retired. We don't know if they have plans to continue the report or not. I'm guessing Sand Lake will be the hot spot after this coming weekend... :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I hope not! I would say most times it was a bit behind anyway. If I want to know what is going on with the migration I will do one of two things. First I hop in my car and drive and see what my windshield tells me. Second I will call my hunting partners and ask what they are seeing.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

pretty much what leo said, trust your eyes not the internet.


----------



## Rick Fode (Sep 26, 2004)

Try South Dakota in a few weeks, I heard Spearfish has cheap gas!


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Rick Acker said:


> I'm guessing Sand Lake will be the hot spot after this coming weekend... :beer:


 :lol:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> HUNT IN YOUR OWN STATE AND SUPPORT YOUR OWN ECONOMY, OR MOVE HERE AND PAY TAXES!


 :beer:


----------



## bigboy56073 (Oct 3, 2006)

WTF! All I asked is if there is going to be a Report. That is NOT the bad way to internet scout. We hunt in about the same area every year and the report has been good to us. It's not like I'm asking for the X.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

bigboy56073 said:


> WTF! All I asked is if there is going to be a Report. That is NOT the bad way to internet scout. We hunt in about the same area every year and the report has been good to us. It's not like I'm asking for the X.


you are correct. I'd agree.

Chris is trying to track down a contact at USFWS to determine if anyone is replacing the person who used to do the reports.

Thanks for asking for the reports. I sure hope they get posted again too...

Ryan


----------



## blja0601 (Aug 9, 2007)

WTF! All I asked is if there is going to be a Report. That is NOT the bad way to internet scout. We hunt in about the same area every year and the report has been good to us. It's not like I'm asking for the X.

I would also agree, what about the guys who live out of state, it's not like i'm going to drive out to north dakota everytime i wanna know if the birds are down yet.


----------



## Remingtonslayer (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree i come to ND every year and it seems like we are trying to be kept out more and more every year i live in wisconsion but i donate money to delta waterfowl and ducks unlimited its not like im freeloading off of your state i try 2 help with what i can so stop bagging on out of staters and acting like were a plauge that comes every year. We are hunters 2 and still have the same values when it comes to hunting as residents and yes there are the typical out of state jerks but there are still the resident jerks too i guess what im tryin to say is im sick and tired of hearing all the negative bashing on out of staters. If we didnt come i almost ceratin you would have the same problems. I deal with the same problems in wisconsion but i move on and dont bash on everyone around me if i did when would there would be not time to hunt. Not trying to tell anyone off but were all hunters lets try and work togeather and have a safe enjoyable hunt for everyone! :beer:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

I didn't know you could be a supporting member of nodak outdoors and a jerk?! i beliieve the topic of out of state hunters in nodak has been talked to death. so enough of the comments goosehunternd and grow up. this website is to help other hunters so stop being selfish. that's my two cents

and as far as migration i will let you know what i see whne i get backnext week after the NR opener


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Boy you can tell it's hunting season again! :beer:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Here is a report, conditions much drier in the west and more water in the east. Birds More there and fewer in other spots. The ducks are around but numbers are down this year, still plenty to hunt just not as many as last year. A few geese trickling in from Canada, not monster numbers but a few. Not being a smarta$$ just giving a report. I drive 600 miles a week to and from work so window time is a thing I have lots of. And you will need to do that, anyone hunting scouting we all know is a necessity but this year more than years past. We found birds last weekend but there was some effort involved. Good luck everybody.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Some of you need to chill a bit! The migration report is used by a lot of people that never set foot in ND hunting. I have friends that watch the reports that live in NE and MO and OK. By watching weather reports and population levels they will take time off work to hunt in their own state.

Myself I liked the reports to give a better idea of migration patterns coming down from the north as well.

So I for one do hope they find a way to continue with them.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Some of you need to chill a bit! The migration report is used by a lot of people that never set foot in ND hunting. I have friends that watch the reports that live in NE and MO and OK. By watching weather reports and population levels they will take time off work to hunt in their own state.
> 
> Myself I liked the reports to give a better idea of migration patterns coming down from the north as well.
> 
> So I for one do hope they find a way to continue with them.


i agree, i watched the reports on refuge numbers and compared to ours to best see the big push we had goin on here.


----------



## Roadking99 (Oct 10, 2008)

A little while back someone wrote that Chris was checking to see if anyone else at the USFWS was going to be taking over these reports.

Any updates?


----------

